# Проблемы с механикой левой части баяна



## ilya83 (23 Сен 2017)

Всем приветы!

При нажатии на кнопку в левой части готовой клав. нажимается соседняя кнопка. Т.е. получается, толкатель цепляет соседний толкатель. Как исправить? прям смазать хочется чесн слово...


----------



## vev (23 Сен 2017)

*ilya83*,

левая механика чать не бином Ньютона... Откройте и посмотрите внимательно что за что цепляет. Ну и устраните подручным инструментом.

А вот смазывать категорически не надо. На смазку потом налипнет столько пыли, что исходная проблема покажется мелочью


----------



## Kuzalogly (23 Сен 2017)

Походу, усик проскочил за рычаг валика. На одном из толкателей. Не обязательно на скоррелированном с описанной кнопкой. Ничего смазкой там не исправить. Надо левую облицовку снять и искать проскочивший усик. Или не один...


----------



## gerborisov (23 Сен 2017)

Не забывая о главном принципе "Не навреди"


----------



## ilya83 (23 Сен 2017)

Ребят, читайте внимательно. Я же объяснил, что снял крышку и посмотрел, что там сами толкатели друг о друга трутся. Может они не толкатели называются. В общем те на которые кнопки посажены. Они плотно друг к другу прижаты.. Как сделать, чтоб они не терлись не понимаю. 

Там вся механика так сделана. Если нажать одну кнопку и не отпуская нажать вторую. Она вдавится и останется зажатой. Так же не должно быть ? Баян новый, Тульский.


----------



## vev (23 Сен 2017)

*ilya83*,

чуднО однако... Это мы читать знать не умеем... Перечитал... Зачитываюсь описанием снятия крышки...

Если баян новый, то переложите свои проблемы на производителя. Пусть он и устраняет косяки

P.S. если хочется самому поковырять, то для начала щелкните их фоторужья и бросьте фото сюда


----------



## ugly (25 Сен 2017)

Может всё проще: доминантсептаккорд включает в себя полностью мажорный аккорд. Кнопки не имеют своих возвратных пружин, усики выбираются те же, результат - кнопка проваливается. Особенно если положить инструмент кнопками вверх.


----------



## dj.sator (25 Сен 2017)

Наверно имеется ввиду что на тульской механике, два ряда через один совмещены в пазах гребенки. Причем без разделителей, как на других 
инструментах. Но нажиматься вместе, если усики не проскочили они не 
должны, т.к. один толкатель нажат, другой подпружинен в этот момент. А тереться они и будут так или иначе. 
Кстати если усы на месте, то либо пластиковую гребенку выкрутило(но баян новый?) что кстати не редкость, поэтому лучше механика на деревянных гребенках. 
Либо толкатели деформированы, либо горка.(последний вариант для старой рухляди подходит)


----------



## ilya83 (30 Сен 2017)

Вы правы. Проблема была с гребенкой и она пластиковая. Поправил, заработало. Спасибо!


----------

